# Notebook Sound Fehler...



## bigfella (5. Mai 2004)

Hi.
Hab ein IBM Notebook der 600er Serie.
Ist schon 3 Jahre alt.
Alles lief einwandfrei doch vor kurzem bemerkte ich wie ein kleines Kügelchen neben dem Notebook lag. Ist anscheinend da irgendwie rausgefallen. 
Warum weiß ich auch nicht, da es mir nicht runterfiel bzw. auch sonst nicht beschädigt wurde.

Wenn ich nun Sound laufen hab und das Notebook währenddessen schließe, hört sich der Sound total verzerrt an. Dauert einen Moment dann ist es weg.
Früher wurde der Sound einfach lautlos.
Auch wenn ich im normalen Betrieb einfach die Lautstärke erhöhen möchte, kommt das verzerrte Geräusch.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Julien (6. Mai 2004)

Da du ja sagtest das du ein "Kügelchen" gesehen hast welches sehrwarscheindlich aus dem Laptop stammt... und dass dazu nach diesem Zwischenfall der Sound nicht mehr volle 100% funktioniert, tippe ich auf die Soundkarte. Aber da es ja so ein altes "Monster" von einem Laptop ist hat es warscheindlich Onboard-Sound? !  Wenn es tatsächlich so ist habe   kannste jegliche Hilfe vergessen. Ansonsten kannste die Soundkarte mal überprüfen lassen und wenn nötig auswechseln. 

Peace


----------



## bigfella (19. Mai 2004)

Also hab noch mal weng dran rumgetüffelt...
Es stellte sich heraus das sich aus irgendeinem Grund die Soundeinstellungen veränderten.
Und zwar war der Grund die Rückkopplung des Microfoneingangs.
Deshalb kam das nervende Gerüsch.
Hab einfach den Haken vom Miceingang weg. Jetzt läufts wieder einwandfrei.

Danke trotzdem...


----------

